# Bowden on Craigslist



## marius.suiram

Was for sale on CL for one hour.
It disappear....
Asking price : 500$


----------



## catfish




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

marius.suiram said:


> View attachment 446480
> 
> Was for sale on CL for one hour.
> It disappear....
> Asking price : 500$



NO FU$#@%%$#@^ing WAY SOME ONE CAME UP BIG TIME IF THAT IS THE REAL DEAL


----------



## Clark58mx

Someone got a killer deal if it's real. Awesome stuff


----------



## marius.suiram

I think the seller knows it is very valuable, but doesn't know exactly how much.
He post it to see the reaction of the people.
I text him after 17 min he posted, to buy the bike and he answered that the bike will be available only in the week end. I am sure a lot of people text him too. Somebody now is begging to buy a bike like that.
He will post the bike again with a real price.
But that price will n not for me.


----------



## partsguy

WHICH CRAIGSLIST? LINK?


----------



## partsguy

Pointless to post WITHOUT THE LINK....


----------



## Jeff54

Yeah U nebber no. The only sure thing is, ya ain't getting that bike.

Story time!. I've nabbed a few deals FAST, on C/L and the bay. To many off the bay to go into it, but one quicky that's most memorial for me. a Porsche 914 for $1500. And it was a killer deal too. Cali rust free, 3 year old resto and engine rebuild, the race cam, duel holly carbs, headers, I mean the whole goody-good, cool  package.  , clean inside and out 911 wheels and suspension, race replica flared fenders, but paint had gone flat. the old, 'wife says it has to go routine' And gotta say, there was one of those long ago, "The wife says they have to go" ad in my local penny paper  who had not 1 but 2 Dam cars which was my target for years! 2 dang MG A's one for parts, both complete and both RUNNING! too.  for 500 bucks!.. I'm still kicking myself for not getting em! . but back to the 914, it said;   must pck up within 3 days, no exceptions, don't bid if you can't.  He was 140 miles away, opening bid was $1,500. So I PM-ed saying how close I was etc. man of my word, blah, blah, blah, all that jazz. He said Deal! stick your bid on it, he'll close the auction, ( did not ask this), and come get it!. Ka-Ching!

Recently, I nabbed a bike for $60 which turned out to be about a grand's worth. C/L ad with the word Campagnolo and Trek in headline $60. 15 minutes old. OK 1st off I really knew nothing about Campy parts, except I always wanted, something made by them since I were a kid, so that was my 1st target, albeit I also been watching for 80's treks too. Called the guy up to ask about the Campy parts, which he confirmed, yet still I had no clue and couldn't give a C about whatever Trek it was. . However, on that. I said: i'd take it. talked about not selling it before I got there, etc etc and when I was reasonably certain he wouldn't, I raced to his house ( racing for me is 5 MPH over the speed limit) . By then right > of course he had calls, he had offers for more, but he kept his word, SCORE!

I still didn't know what I bought, lol. but after a few days of searching up and verifying them all. The whole campy package everything campy on Trek frame,  with 1st gen Delta brakes to make it even sweeter , Score, SCORE, SCORE!   An I gotta tell ya, Geez, those campy hubs, never mind the rims and whole set up, just the hubs,  smooth, smooth, , the sweetest I ebber have glided on. IDK but  them Hub's feel like there's microscopic alien motors in em, they just keep coasting even in slight rise, and or against light breeze too.  shesh!

So, ya know,, really, for this bike, all somebody had to do was to convince the seller, that the cash was on its way, confirm the hold, the ol' men of word and promise deal, and go get it.

Now I don't know the value of that bike so,, I also would have searched it down  to confirm but, dam it looks good,, I'd a gave em a run for the money too.  And, bet if it was within, oh say, 100 mile range, for the few minutes hesitation it would have taken me:

The early worm saz: Ya snooze ya lose! [wink]


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

https://columbus.craigslist.org/bik/6074612605.html


----------



## Kato

I'd have been burning rubber up I-71 
Wonder if somebody actually got it or if he'll relist at a much higher price.


----------



## partsguy

A Spacelander is like the bicycle version of a Tucker. Lots of similarities!


----------



## Fltwd57

partsguy said:


> A Spacelander is like the bicycle version of a Tucker. Lots of similarities!




I know, right?!! Aircraft engine in the rear, three headlights, six tailpipes, four wheels... The similarities are almost endless!


----------



## partsguy

Fltwd57 said:


> I know, right?!! Aircraft engine in the rear, three headlights, six tailpipes, four wheels... The similarities are almost endless!




Well...not quite like that specifically. Look under the surface.

Both were inspired by aircraft design. The Spacelander did not hit the streets until 1960, but the design was first pitched to investors in 1946. The first design was all aluminum, with an unconventional driveshaft and hub dynamo drive train. That setup stored energy going downhill, which made going uphill easier. This costly and radical design was not well received by investors and the project got put away. The project was called "The Classic"

In the late 1950's, Ben Bowden decided to revive the project and build the bike out of fiberglass with a conventional drive train. The name was also changed to "Spacelander", reflecting the Space Race. The idea sold, somewhat, and 544 bikes were built before the company folded. The design was deemed fragile, expensive, and highly unusual. It was a tough sell to bike shops.

The Tucker's odd front end is about as odd the tank design on the Spacelander. The overall designs of both were unconventional, and while the publicity was nice, investors were reluctant to give either vehicle a chance. Both had style cues from aviation. The designers of both vehicles were determined to change their respective industries, and leave an ever lasting mark. Both companies folded within a year.


----------



## Fltwd57

Would love to chat about it all day with you kiddo, but I should get back to work...


----------



## fordmike65

Fltwd57 said:


> Would love to chat about it all day with you kiddo, but I should get back to work...


----------



## partsguy

Fltwd57 said:


> Would love to chat about it all day with you kiddo, but I should get back to work...
> 
> View attachment 446754




:eek: Is that a clone or one of the survivors?


----------



## 37fleetwood

partsguy said:


> :eek: Is that a clone or one of the survivors?



poor Martyn, his shop is so full of Tuckers you can hardly walk around!


----------



## marius.suiram

The bike was not listed yesterday in Columbus, but 10 min from me, Cleveland area. I see the Columbus add was flagged.
I did not talked, but change messages with the "owner". His number is not Columbus area, but west side Cleveland area.
As I said I saw the add when I was at the pool with my boy, I chat with the owner. When I got home the add disappeared.
I still have the add open on my phone, so I could download them. It is one more pic from bigger distance.


----------



## bikewhorder

Eh, $500 is a lot for a middle weight bike.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

Fltwd57 said:


> Would love to chat about it all day with you kiddo, but I should get back to work...
> 
> View attachment 446754




:eek:


----------



## marius.suiram

bikewhorder said:


> Eh, $500 is a lot for a middle weight bike.




I think I am really cheap.
I offered him 400, but he should bring it to me.


----------



## bikebozo

There was no energy system in the 1st Bowden , that was an idea from Ben that was never developed. He told me about it on one of my visits to his home , there are lots of lies about the Bowden , bicycle...-true -


 

 

 

 it was shaft drive , 3 speed


----------

